# Trucks 4 troops race @ Vertigo Nov 6th



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I havent seen much on the trucks4troops race recently. I am looking fwd to it and thought I would stir up some interest..... What are the details and junk?


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i would love to do it, but i have no team. so if there is an opening on any team, i would love to do it.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

The format of the race will be the same as a club race, not an enduro race. NO TEAM NECESSARY.

I will post all the details tonight.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yep, no team racing, just racing for a cause. 

I am there for buggy and SC. 

Almost forgot about this one.

Cant wait to win some raffle swag too....lol.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

oh, ok. sounds good. i will be there to. cant wait to see the details. thanks.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

tebone626 said:


> i would love to do it, but i have no team. so if there is an opening on any team, i would love to do it.


I would have teamed up with you....we would have had to buy more chargers and lipos tho.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i have a ton of chargers, and lipos, we could have made it. i'm sure.


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll be there for SC and e-buggy


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

lance, you get your ebuggy going?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

there will be a alpha red head with pipe,elite motor mount gift card,some mugen stuff some traxxas stuff and some other stuff to raffle off to the racers only. should be alot of fun


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

*Trucks for Troops*

TRUCKS FOR TROOPS RACE NOVEMBER 6, 2010

Vertigo Raceway, Alvin, TX
1:00p

*Single entry format-not enduro*

Proceeds going towards purchasing Traxxas Slashes and parts for troops overseas. Partnering with Operation Independence to send the trucks overseas.

3, 5 minute qualifiers and mains

Classes:
1/8 nitro buggy
1/8 e-buggy
1/8 truggy
4x4 short course
bucket - anything leftover

$20 - first entry
$10 - additional classes

DOZENS OF PRIZES. This race was well sponsored with tons of prizes to be raffled off so all those prizes are still waiting for you! One ticket per class signed up, so run them all and increase your chances!

BONUS 5 MIN. ENDURO TROPHY RACE AT END. 1st, 2nd & 3rd place trophies to the car that makes the most laps in 5 minutes with NO MARSHALS!!!! Sort of a a last man standing type of race where you must "Endure" the entire race with out the assistance of a marshal. This is an optional bonus race for $5 each car where 100% of the funds will go to the benefit and 1st, 2nd & 3rd are walking away with very large trophies!

A benefit race to send r/c cars and trucks overseas to a few lucky platoons.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

tebone626 said:


> i have a ton of chargers, and lipos, we could have made it. i'm sure.


All my junk....all your junk! Could have sponsored more teams!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Here are some of our sponsors:
Traxxas - Slash hop-ups
RC Pro Products - Alpha engine/pipe combo (red head)
Elite RC - Gift Certificate
Mugen - Buggy bags and t-shirts


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Can't wait!


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

gonna be a fun day of racing as always at vertigo. Wonder if mikes is gonna show some support for a good cause and not have a club race there that day.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

racin_redneck said:


> gonna be a fun day of racing as always at vertigo. Wonder if mikes is gonna show some support for a good cause and not have a club race there that day.


After sat night looks like Mike's track will be closed getting ready for the big race on the 12th.


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

*I will be out of town agin for 2 weeks*

Me & Lowrie would have loved to be there but I will be leaving 10/31/2010 to go to OK.& KS. will be gone 2 weeks . Yall have fun maybe Lance could bring Lowrie with him he can bring my truck in case something breaks agin . Well see yall when i get back . :headknock


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

How long are the mains for each class?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

i think the mains will be the same as harc. wheather will be great high around 67.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

wily said:


> How long are the mains for each class?


40min mains in Ebuggy Will. :bounce:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

AAA For electric buggy and SC. 13 and 8 min mains.respectively.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Karl,
Is that a fact or a wish


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

More of a wish right now. Unless others chime in wanting to try it out..lol.

Normal race format otherwise.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

lol ya we are messing around. It'll be standard mains like a club race.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, a tripple A-main setup would take to long for a single day race. Maybe if you take out a qualifier or a two day race in the future...lol.

I still need a battery than can get me 10min in the main. I have to take it very easy to clear 10min in my SC. Maybe I need a 50c battery to do it..lol. My 40c comes **** close still have to take it way too easy to do it though.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

c rating doesnt determine run time....mah does. i run hard the whole time on a 5000mah and do fine.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a 5k too but, something drains it. Maybe it's the wheel spin or punch or something. It can do 9 full wood but 10 if I take it easy and not really racing for position. I was thinking the higher C will use less power accelerating.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

hope the track will be dry by sat, so we can get our race on


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

it will be dry dont worry. i got magic powers


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

sweet, thats what i'm talking about. lol.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

OR we can have Mark Morrow stand up wind and talk to the track. By virtue of his hot air the ground will dry up in a matter of minutes.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

What?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

jking


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Emmm.... Race this saturday


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

yep rob wipe the dust off the old car and come on out. some good stuff to win and for a good cause.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

ya sun came out today and looks like it will be a great race weekend!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i'm ready. you gonna be there wipf


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

You guys have fun this weekend...........hate to miss it but family duty calls


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

tebone626 said:


> i'm ready. you gonna be there wipf


JW will be there...he helped organize it.

What time do the gates open?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

starts at 1pm I'm going to try showing up 10ish


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

gates should be open at 9 or so.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll get there around 11or so. Save some track prep for me.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok who's got a battery with a deans connector to run my starter box. And who wants to help take a crack at tuning my engine...... I'll be there late around 2ish ... As Karl would say " I might make it"!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Let's have a good turnout so we can send some fun overseas.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Omw now. Gotta grab the trophies for the final race. Cya there.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

great race today thanks to everyone that came out. will let yall know what we will be sending over for the troops. derick will have the race results up soon


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Great racing today! Couldn't believer all the position changes within the last minute of every main! That bonus round was a blast, we gotta do it again! You guys got to have fun for a great cause today and if some troops get to just have a few minutes of as much fun as we had today, we can sleep easy tonight. Here's what you guys contributed just by having fun today:

$434 - entry fees
$90 - bonus round
$291 - cash donations
Total: *$815

*That's going to get us some nice stuff to send overseas! I will post back with the details of what we order to send. I'm sure they'll love to see the pic of us all raising the money too.

And, since you guys are so awesome, i'll have the race results up for you in a few minutes to gawk over during Sunday morning coffee and crumpets...LOL

Again, you guys rock!!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Mucho fun yesterday! Thanks to the Vertigo guys and Jason W. for organizing the race for such a good cause. And congrats to Mad Dog on winning both the nitro buggy and the "no marshal" races.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

had an awesome time at the races. great turn out, and glad we could raise money for the troops.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

where are the results?


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

tebone626 said:


> where are the results?


I tried to upload them last night and the server was down. I'll try again tonight.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for a fun day at the track.

Need to look into a hard-luck trophy.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Great race guys. Derick says that should bet about 3 fully equipt slashes complete with an inventory of spare parts. The troops win the lucky platoon will have a blast!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

still having trouble uploading the results?


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep good times. I don't need to see the results I didn't even complete a qualifier lap. Who wants to give me an engine for free? Jerry I still have your battery, I'll get it back to ya this week . Thanks!!!!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Glad to hear you were out Rob. Hopefully, see you next weekend...


Hogster said:


> Yep good times. I don't need to see the results I didn't even complete a qualifier lap. Who wants to give me an engine for free? Jerry I still have your battery, I'll get it back to ya this week . Thanks!!!!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a Werks B5 that has a repinch I can give ya. It had some air leaks. I think I have fixed the problem. I'll bring it if you need it.


Hogster said:


> Yep good times. I don't need to see the results I didn't even complete a qualifier lap. Who wants to give me an engine for free? Jerry I still have your battery, I'll get it back to ya this week . Thanks!!!!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

tebone626 said:


> still having trouble uploading the results?


Yep, i'll try again today tonight. The anticipation....

I don't have any results for the bonus round, just hilarious memories!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Great times...*

I love Vertigo. Great people, great track....


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for offer Chuck. And yea is wAs good to be out at vertigo again. I'm not sure about this weekend yet. We'll see...


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Server finally up again, so check out the results at www.vertigoraceway.com

Look at Jerry go in round 3 race 3!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Jerry is really getting good!


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

How about that Lance guy first time in e-buggy b-main


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

monsterslash said:


> How about that Lance guy first time in e-buggy b-main


Yeah, pretty good Lance. You beat me, but that doesn't say much...LOL


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Verti goat said:


> Yeah, pretty good Lance. You beat me, but that doesn't say much...LOL


Very good point goat


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Derrick beats himself ...lol.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Good job guys!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

*Awesome dudes*

These guys rock!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's a cool pic of the troops with the trucks. What a good reason to race...


----------

